# Fuzz face modifications



## bifurcation (May 6, 2020)

I know some folks have issues with Josh Scott, but this video was cool and informative:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 17, 2020)

It's like he's getting paid by the minute.  41 minutes to impart 10 min worth of information.  I got bored about 1/2-way thru.  Did he mention the AnalogMan Sunface or the Zvex Fuzz Factory?  I like some of Josh's videos, this wasn't one of them.


----------



## Ratimus (May 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> It's like he's getting paid by the minute.  41 minutes to impart 10 min worth of information.  I got bored about 1/2-way thru.  Did he mention the AnalogMan Sunface or the Zvex Fuzz Factory?  I like some of Josh's videos, this wasn't one of them.


Should have kicked it up to 2x speed. You wouldn't have gotten bored until riiiiiiiiiiight at the very end. 

For real though, I skimmed through this video right when it came out and had similar thoughts. I'm not arguing whether he's good at what he does in general, but its pretty clear he's just never spent time in a production environment. It's one thing to slow the pace so everyone can track what he's doing, but this one was so glacial it was almost like "solder along at home!" Again, some might appreciate that. I'm already cantankerous enough when I watch people making stuff on youtube that my kids have picked up on it (my 11 year old has been known to yell such things at the TV as "You idiot... raise your rpm and sharpen that skew!") I don't need one more target for my aggression; I'm trying to be a good role model here.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 19, 2020)

You might even get the mistaken impression that Josh invented this mod.


----------



## chongmagic (May 20, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You might even get the mistaken impression that Josh invented this mod.



He didn't ?!?!?!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 20, 2020)

I’ve never purchased a JHS pedal but I’ll admit I admire this dude for making hay while the sun shines. He’s positioned himself near the top tier of this latest golden age of pedals from very near the beginning.
Establishing himself as an expert in his field with these videos is another smart marketing maneuver and his trick of showcasing other builders in his videos is especially clever.
He comes off as a bit too much of a know-it-all for me most times but I admit I find his repartee with Paul Gilbert pretty damn funny. I thought those two had a definite on-screen chemistry.


----------



## chongmagic (May 20, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> I’ve never purchased a JHS pedal but I’ll admit I admire this dude for making hay while the sun shines. He’s positioned himself near the top tier of this latest golden age of pedals from very near the beginning.
> Establishing himself as an expert in his field with these videos is another smart marketing maneuver and his trick of showcasing other builders in his videos is especially clever.
> He comes off as a bit too much of a know-it-all for me most times but I admit I find his repartee with Paul Gilbert pretty damn funny. I thought those two had a definite on-screen chemistry.



I agree he and Paul Gilbert work well together.


----------

